# 20 gal planted



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Subtrate eco complete bottom root tabs. Top small river rocks. Right side white gravel. 
Lighting 2 26 watt 6500k daylight bulbs.
Plants Amazon swords
Lobelia cadinalis
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Pogostemon heliferi
Java moss
Moss balls
Will be adding DIY co2 ladder diffuser.

Not sure if Iam happy with the Lobelia so if anyone has suggestions to replace it with something else comment away.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks really good Pat, I'm impressed!


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

I think it looks fantastic Pat. Can you explain your DIY co2 ladder diffuser you are going to implement.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

FishyCracker said:


> I think it looks fantastic Pat. Can you explain your DIY co2 ladder diffuser you are going to implement.


 I did not mean I made the ladder just the co2 mixture.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Chris S said:


> Looks really good Pat, I'm impressed!


Thanks Chris I really enjoy putting the tank together. Now I have to think up an idea for my cory tank. Iam thinking some kind of beach scene  on a small scale.

HA maybe with liitle lawn chairs and umbrellas lol


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

pat3612 said:


> I did not mean I made the ladder just the co2 mixture.


Do you know if any place locally sells the ladder diffuser? I've tried to find just the ladder diffuser or even the pipe diffuser and haven't found it anywhere.

Thanks


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

The arrangement looks good, Pat  It is hard to believe that it will look even better in a month or so all grown in. But it will.
FishyCracker : You can find Hagen co2 ladder here:
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/StoreCat...?&query=hagen+co2+ladder&queryType=0&offset=0
The hagen co2 ladder does work well as I saw it on display a while ago at PJ's Pickering so they have it there probably as well. I believe you can stack them together to get more area co2 diffusion


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Looks good Pat! I love the moss balls in the sand - very reminiscent of a rock garden.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Looks good Pat! I love the moss balls in the sand - very reminiscent of a rock garden.


Thanks Now i need to get inspired again dont know if I can afford it though.


----------



## Tamakun (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow, I really like the substrate/sand separation. It looks great!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Tamakun said:


> Wow, I really like the substrate/sand separation. It looks great!


Thanks very much now the big job keeping it alive lol


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

as a diffuser you could just stick it into your filter intake. just make sure that the water level stays high enough that it doestn disturb the water as it reenters the tank


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

That's a beautiful scape. I love the substrate and rocks. (And the rest, too.)


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Prodicus said:


> That's a beautiful scape. I love the substrate and rocks. (And the rest, too.)


Thanks Iam pretty pleased with it I might change a few things around but not much.


----------

